# Astro cant digest raw bones



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys,

I just have a question regarding my 5.5 month old boy Astro.

So he is currently going through a teething period and alot of his teeth are falling out. Since we have had astro we have tried him on multiple types of bones, ie, marrow bones, lamb bones, chicken necks (when he was a puppy), etc. 

The chicken necks were no good, because as he got older, he kept trying to swallow them whole, so we stopped feeding them, and with both the lamb bones and marrow bones, while he would ABSOLUTELY love them, he would always vomit them up later in the day.

It is very unusual with the bones, because if we gave one to Astro during the day (around 12pm), he would be fine, and then during the night (usually around 3-4am) , we would be woken up by him vomitting. He sleeps in the bed with us, so its not really ideal and he would always vomit up yellow bile (which let me tell you, STINKS).

But lately, we have given him dry alternatives such as rawhides (I know people dont like to give their dogs these, because they can lead to intestinal blockages), and denture bones, and they sit fine with him. He doesn't vomit up either of these dry type of bones?

So does anyone have any advice? He needs to be chewing to help him with the teething but if we give him the rawbones it leads to him vomitting? Has anyone had any luck with other chicken products, ie, chicken frames, drumsticks, etc? Or bigger beef bones? or anything?  We need help! Astro need's help!!!!!!!  

Thanks.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Nylabone flex chew type, and antlers to chew on. 
Generally, all recreational chewing is somewhat supervised (dog is in the same room, at least). 

I gave up feeding raw chicken bones, could splinter in funny sharp pieces and I also noticed the dog doesn't chew properly. 

What worked: grinding the whole chicken, bones and everything. 
Helps to know a butcher who is willing to do this.


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

A big NO NO on chicken drumsticks, it splinters and that could wedge itself into your dogs stomach causing serious problems. 

At 5,5 months old we only gave Elza Flexibones or other digestible (bits would pass through their stomach) rubbery chew bones. Also I would highly recommend the antler too. Have you tried dried sweet potato or bully sticks? That can be extremely smelly but there are non smelly ones on the market too. 

I understand your dog is ok with rawhides but I would still stay away from it. There are plenty other options with less risk on getting stuck somewhere inside your pup.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Hey guys, 

Sorry I forgot to mention that I bought Astro a dear antler last week.. he chews on it at times, but no where near enough. He prefers the rawhides..

So you guys think bully sticks? And, what about chicken wings? im guessing they could also splinter.. people have reccomended them to me before, but all I can imagine is Astro taking making 4 chews to break up the bones and then him swallowing the whole thing hole.

any other suggestions?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

We found bully sticks to be great when Nelly was that age, they do stink to high heaven but she loved them and it definitely helped with teething. We stopped giving them recently because she has learned to annihilate things and we noticed she isn't as careful a chewer anymore.

At almsot 7 months she is satisfied with nylabones and kong toys.

I still don't leave her with any sorts of bones, chews etc. while we aren't there to watch, just in case.


----------



## lonestar (Jun 2, 2013)

Why would anyone give their dog animal bones to chew on?

I can't bring myself to use bully sticks b/c they smell awful, and ...brace yourself....it's the bulls penis. You knew that, right?

Nyla bones, gumma bones, rawhide/pressed raw hide OK. Never give the stringy booda bones, they can fray and cause blockage eve when used as directed and intended...I had a dog with this, required surgery...and I sued the manufacturer and won based on product liability (another story).


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

lonestar said:


> Why would anyone give their dog animal bones to chew on?


What difference does that make to you? Dogs chew on other animals' bones probably for a thousand years. If you choose not to its enirely up to you. Your dog eats the animals meat but can't have the bones? 



lonestar said:


> I can't bring myself to use bully sticks b/c they smell awful, and ...brace yourself....it's the bulls penis. You knew that, right?


Yes, most of us here on this forum DOES know its the bulls penis. As I have said before there are non smelly ones on the market too. Again if you chose not to use it its up to you... Dogs love it no matter what. 



lonestar said:


> Nyla bones, gumma bones, *rawhide/pressed raw hide OK*. Never give the stringy booda bones, they can fray and cause blockage eve when used as directed and intended...I had a dog with this, required surgery...and I sued the manufacturer and won based on product liability (another story).


So after all that why do you think rawhide is ok? There's a few stories here on the forum too about dogs dying or having surgery because of a blockage by a rawhide chew. To me it's just not worth the risk. For now your dog might be ok but might not be another time. 

Other chew toys are a lot more safe and there's tons out there on the market.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

I agree with nylabones, antlers and bully sticks. If he's not that interested in the antler you might need to buy a split one. And for ALL of these I would rotate to keep him interested. Do not leave everything out all of the time. We have four nylabones and an antler right now and only two items are out at a time so each dog can have their own. You can also put nylabones in the dishwasher as they harbor bacteria in those crevices. And our female LOVES one fresh from the dishwasher and will even bark for it after it beeps clean.


----------



## marathonman (Jan 15, 2013)

Our boy had bile problems in the middle of the night around that age. We weren't able to tie it's cause to anything specific. To clear it up, we feed him a small snack right before bed. (a spoon of kibble, some oats, and a little greek yogurt.) We haven't had any bile vomiting problems since doing that. (of course, there's the occasional time when he's managed to eat a lot of sticks during the day and that comes back up at 2 a.m.)


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

Do you guys let your dogs eat the nylabones? I've had a few for Ruby, but I always throw them away once she starts to chew off little bits/knuckles on the bones. Seems like a waste to throw away such a large portion of it, but they don't strike me as something a dog should actually *eat*?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If he is throwing up bile during the night, a snack before bed time should help. Stomach bile is strong and can give them a uneasy stomach, if its empty. They seem to outgrow it as they get older.

I don't feed raw but will give them bully sticks. Some stink worse than others. You could also have a butcher cut a beef hip bone for you. They are to thick for the dog to break off small pieces, and the dogs love to chew on them.
My always love to eat ice, even after the teething age.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I had the same problem with my boy who is obviously greedy like Astro. If he had large bones he didn't crunch them up small enough and the larger pieces irritated the stomach lining and mad him vomit. Some body did tell me they get used to it - I am not too sure about that.

What I have found recently are ducks necks - they are just the right size. I buy them frozen in packs of 10 and I give them to him frozen - which makes him chew them more slowly. They also do duck wings and they are also good.


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

TexasRed-yes, ice cubes the cheapest treats ever. And Penny gets them for herself and Dozer straight from the freezer door dispenser. 

Yes, mine "eat" nylabones. Only in tiny little pieces though. If they are getting big chunks I throw them out. You might try buying up a size to help with that.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Never ever give a mate straight rawhide its Junk

many options that help teeth cleaning and add in digestion

Rawhide None


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

Yeah thanks for all the advice guys.. I forgot to mention that he never actually pukes up any of the bone fragments, its just his yellow bile and its always around 3-4 am.. So I will take any poster's advice and next time I give him a bone, I will give him some more food (maybe kibble or a bit of mince) maybe an hour before he goes to bed..

I actually had a look in the butcher today and bought him a massive cow shin... So hopefully he will love this massive femur! and hopefully he wont chuck back up during the night..

Any other types of bones people reccommend? what about brisket bones? or lamb flaps?


----------



## Nelly (Feb 7, 2013)

Definitely sounds like empty stomach bile, Nelly did this too when she was younger - the handful of food before bed put a stop to it. 

I am a bit real dog bone ignorant and wouldn't know what to ask for in the butchers, was considering natural dried rabbit ears and chicken feet, could be another option.


----------



## kenny1991 (Dec 30, 2012)

yeah I am lucky at the butcher I go too, they have a big Dog bones fridge with large packs of lamb bones and also single bit cow femurs.. hhaha but I want to know what else to try, so I can ask for it


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

hotmischief said:


> I had the same problem with my boy who is obviously greedy like Astro. If he had large bones he didn't crunch them up small enough and the larger pieces irritated the stomach lining and mad him vomit. Some body did tell me they get used to it - I am not too sure about that.
> 
> What I have found recently are ducks necks - they are just the right size. I buy them frozen in packs of 10 and I give them to him frozen - which makes him chew them more slowly. They also do duck wings and they are also good.


Where are you getting these from??


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi Corey-

They are Nature's Menu - nicely packed in packet of 10, wings, neck, turkeys necks - all sorts.

I get them from a pet shop in Arbofield, but a lot of pet shops keep Naure's Menu so you could ask them to order them for you.

Hope to see you out whizzing some tie soon.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

No problems with swallowing the wing whole? 
**** dog doesn't chew properly, bit and swallowed, only. Next day he had slight problems when bone fragments came out the other end.
Did some research on the net and found they eat feathers and fur along with bones and that may cushion the sharp edges from scratching the intestinal walls :-\


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

datacan said:


> No problems with swallowing the wing whole?
> **** dog doesn't chew properly, bit and swallowed, only. Next day he had slight problems when bone fragments came out the other end.
> Did some research on the net and found they eat feathers and fur along with bones and that may cushion the sharp edges from scratching the intestinal walls :-\



I think some of Ozkars old post's may have highlighted this already, regarding the eating of fur and feather along with bones!

Hit the search button!

Hobbsy


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Thanks man 

Already asked Mr. Google, just wanted to know from HM's point of view... 
found this ... grinding the whole chicken, bones and everything. 
Helps to know a butcher who is willing to do this.

Highly unusual but beats risking the complications. 

I'll hit the trail, instead...


----------

